# Is Kitco wrong or did Nickel just go up 228%?



## ctp6360 (22 May 2006)

http://www.kitcometals.com/charts/Nickel.html

Check that out!


----------



## ctp6360 (22 May 2006)

Make that 229%

http://www.kitcometals.com/


----------



## YChromozome (22 May 2006)

" Due to technical difficulties, the prices displayed are inaccurate. We are working to solve the problem and we anticipate that it will be corrected soon. We apologize for the inconvenience and appreciate your patience. "


----------



## ctp6360 (22 May 2006)

That message has been there for days, it seems weird the price on the left would be wrong AND the graph. Anyway I just thought it was funny, imagine if you were shorting Nickel and saw that!!!


----------



## ctp6360 (22 May 2006)

Does anyone have a site with *accurate* base metal prices?


----------



## kr1zh (22 May 2006)

try following link..

http://www.nymex.com/index.aspx


----------



## nizar (22 May 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a site with *accurate* base metal prices?




www.basemetals.com


----------



## michael_selway (22 May 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> http://www.kitcometals.com/charts/Nickel.html
> 
> Check that out!




yeah but just look at the number not the %, whens its close to $9 it should be about right, sometimes its on $3 for some reason

Nickel  ¬  May 22, 09:18 
 Bid/Ask 9.5588 - 9.6042 
 Change +6.6624   +230.02% 
 Low/High 2.8511 - 9.6042 

thx

MS


----------



## markrmau (23 May 2006)

http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/2/shared/fds/hi/business/market_data/commodities/11700/twelve_month.stm

Good thing about kitco was it's small delay. bbc has 3 month Ni up 2.5% Is this correct or yesterdays data?

Using basemetals.com seemed to redirect to lme.co.uk which said the data was greater than 1 day old. Is this correct?


----------

